

Computing's new shape (2002) - bergie
http://www.economist.com/node/1454436

======
bergie
Very prescient, except for this bit, unfortunately: _But the direction of both
computing and communications, on the Internet and in mobile telecoms, is
towards open standards: communication devices are less useful if they cannot
all talk to each other_

